# Entering the country on FMM for the second time this year



## John Frusciante (Jan 3, 2017)

I have spent 6 months this year on a tourist permit in Mexico, is there a problem if I go again to spend the winter on the same type of permit?
3 months have passed since my last visit. I left in August.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

sure no problem, some folks turn around in a day......just to be correct it is not 6 months, the FMM is good for 180 days, which can make a difference sometimes........


----------



## surabi (Jan 1, 2017)

No problem getting another tourist visa. But note that ALL foreigners fill out an FMM, regardless of tourist or residency status, they just fill it out differently. An FMM is just an immigration form. It is not a synonym for tourist visa, although the second half is retained as a tourist visa for those entering as such.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

it is not a visa at all, more a tourist permit, just a way Mexico can determine how many tourists visit each year..........


----------



## UrbanMan (Jun 18, 2015)

surabi said:


> No problem getting another tourist visa. But note that ALL foreigners fill out an FMM, regardless of tourist or residency status, they just fill it out differently. An FMM is just an immigration form. It is not a synonym for tourist visa, although the second half is retained as a tourist visa for those entering as such.


A very important point. Not for OP John, but just in general.

I entered Mx about three weeks ago now, with a pre-approved Residente Temporal. This fact was noted both in the computer systems at the time of my entry, and on the FMM itself. It has been very key as I have proceeded with next steps.

If you are coming in as a non-tourist, it is very important to make this crystal clear when you enter.


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

Last month I presented the agent with my RT card and filled out the FMM with "Residente Temporal" printed on both halfs, top and bottom. He kept both sides.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

chicois8 said:


> it is not a visa at all, more a tourist permit, just a way Mexico can determine how many tourists visit each year..........


A Visa is any permit to enter a foreign country and remain there for a period of time. See --> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Travel_visa


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Mexico seems not to use visa when referring to a simple tourist permit, then have a list of countries where you must obtain a visa to enter Mexico as a tourist. here is the Mexican rules with links to pages where you do and do not need a visa to visit Mexico.

http://www.hiddencancun.com/mexico-info/entry-requirements/


----------



## TurtleToo (Aug 23, 2013)

chicois8 said:


> Mexico seems not to use visa when referring to a simple tourist permit, then have a list of countries where you must obtain a visa to enter Mexico as a tourist. here is the Mexican rules with links to pages where you do and do not need a visa to visit Mexico.
> 
> http://www.hiddencancun.com/mexico-info/entry-requirements/


"HiddenCancun" may not use the term visa, but the government of Mexico does. It refers to a 180-day tourist permit as the:

"Visa de visitante sin permiso para realizar actividades remuneradas." 

There are several uses of the FMM document itself. Visitante visa is one of them, (and the most common.)

In general, visa exemption (or waiver) programs around the world list countries whose citizens are not required to get a visa PRIOR TO TRAVEL, but who are able to get one upon arrival. 

.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

TurtleToo said:


> "HiddenCancun" may not use the term visa, but the government of Mexico does. It refers to a 180-day tourist permit as the:
> 
> "Visa de visitante sin permiso para realizar actividades remuneradas."
> 
> ...


https://consulmex.sre.gob.mx/reinounido/index.php/es/visas/75#14



"b) Certain nationalities are exempted of visas on certain migratory categories.

Foreign nationals exempted of tourist, transit or business visitor visa must obtain must obtain a landing card (FMM form) from the airline or at any port of entry in Mexico and complete this form with his/her individual information. The immigration officer will stamp the FMM card upon arrival. PLEASE KEEP IT IN A SAFE PLACE AND DO NOT LOSE IT. YOU WILL BE ASKED FOR THIS DOCUMENT AT YOUR DEPARTURE FROM MEXICO. The Mexican migratory authorities have the faculty to grant or deny the entry into Mexico if the visitor does not fully comply with the migratory regulations. For additional information, please click here

At the port of entry the Migration official will determine the duration of stay in Mexico of the foreign national. The maximum stay for tourists and business visitors in Mexico is up to six months. The maximum stay for visitors in transit is up to 30 days."


----------



## eastwind (Jun 18, 2016)

... beating a dead horse


----------



## TurtleToo (Aug 23, 2013)

eastwind said:


> ... beating a dead horse


Wrong thread, eastwind! That's this one: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/mexico-expat-forum-expats-living-mexico/1358986-whoa-boy.html :deadhorse:


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

"" The maximum stay for tourists and business visitors in Mexico is up to six months. ""

180 days, not 6 months..........


----------

